# Poor parenting responsible for high handicap



## InTheRough (Dec 23, 2006)

There is a raft of evidence to show that children have a natural golf swing. It is evident at birth, but medical science has kept this fact secret. Mankind was born to play golf.

Pregnant women are mislead into believing that they are feeling their fetuses kicking. What they feel is in fact the motion of the follow through. If you notice carefully a baby's first grip is that of the golfer. Golf is our natural birthright. But our society curbs the natural inclination to tee off.

Every single book on child development has been censored. Not one of them clearly gives us a step-by-step fairway to become a responsible citizen golfer.

Take putting for example. How many pediatric books even mention the putting stage? None.

In a more enlightened future we will encourage frequent putting. No one should be ashamed of putting alone because practice, while not making perfect, certainly improves performance. But do we encourage it? No.

Poor parenting, ignorant parenting, is responsible for some of the high handicaps we see on golf courses around the world.

Many people have repressed their inner golfer to the extent that they are not even aware of the game.
***​
More of this nonsense at Playing in the rough

I am in the process of writing a golf fantasy. Any feedback welcome here.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Well if that is the case I'm going to have to go back and have a serious chat with my mom and dad, because my handicap is hugh...Yuk Yuk....


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Well if that is the case I'm going to have to go back and have a serious chat with my mom and dad, because my handicap is hugh...Yuk Yuk....


yeah i think i may join you there


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, maybe when I get around to having children I will have to strap a child seat to the golf cart.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

If your initial post is an indication of your writing and comedy skills, I'd say you have a great start.


----------



## InTheRough (Dec 23, 2006)

*Comedy Golf Writing*



DennisM said:


> If your initial post is an indication of your writing and comedy skills, I'd say you have a great start.


Thank you. I am glad you like it. I have been writing nonsense at Slow Down Now: The almost serious antidote to workaholism - Slow Manifesto for a year and have 345 people signed up for notification of next episodes. 

When I was a mere lad, many years ago, I was brought up in a village in England by golf-addicted parents. I decided two weeks ago to give sloth a rest and turn my attention to writing about the noble sport.

I started off with the idea of telling the "real" history of golf, not that myth about it all starting with St. Andrews. We know it didn't. Many people believe it started in the year 1297 in what we now refer to as Holland. But of course, the game is much, much older. 

However, once I got to putting a few ideas down. I started to think about how one becomes aware of the need to play golf. Is it peer pressure? Is is a calling? Do people have visions of a number 9 iron in the morning toast? Do people hear the call to the Tee time on the edge of hearing? I think they do. That's what happens to Ned Barker of my story. 

I don't know where this story is going but it is sort of informed by everyone from Dylan Thomas, P.G. Wodehouse, Douglas Adams (Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy), Lewis Carroll (Alice in Wonderland), and the rule book. The thing is, I am having fun writing it and I am glad that others enjoy reading it. The _Uber_ Golf Course will appear in due "course." If you'll pardon the expression. I am trying for two episodes a week at Playing in the rough

Cheers,

Christopher AKA Brandon Mulligan Green.


----------

